# Photo gallery historical ferries Channel Islands and Isle of Wight



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

*Photo gallery historical ferries Channel Islands, Isle of Wight and Zeebrugge*

Just added to my website https://picasaweb.google.com/gijsha a number of images about the Channel Islands, Isle of Wight and Zeebrugge-Hull and Zeebrugge-Harwich ferries. In the near future you may expect more, since I have an extensive collection about the routes Harwich-Hook of Holland, as well as Dover-Ostende.
Have fun!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gijsha,m,today.01:41.rehoto gallery historical ferries channel islands and isle of wight.great link,fine photo's.thank you for sharing regards ben27


----------

